
Sendgrid.com – Why we switched - rawoke083600
So after using SendGrid for two of our system in production they decided to log us on out based on ip-address. But our internet connection uses a dynamic address.  They took over 48 hours to respond. Their answer: &quot;Create a new account&quot;
======
vargalas
Sounds like a cool reaction.

